

College is like a sandbox if you're an entrepreneur - rmason
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2011/11/college-is-like-a-sandbox.html

======
rmason
I attended one of the events, held at the law school, got to meet Brad and it
was well worth the drive from East Lansing. I thanked him for coming to the
state and it sounds like he enjoyed it enough he just might return.

